# Country-bound, finally.



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!! So happy for you! I remember well the excitement of buying our house and property - all of the hard work and challenges will be worth it 

* And TV? What's that? Oh...it's that black square box in the livingroom that I have to dust all the time! haha


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Congratulations!! So happy for you! I remember well the excitement of buying our house and property - all of the hard work and challenges will be worth it
> 
> * And TV? What's that? Oh...it's that black square box in the livingroom that I have to dust all the time! haha


Thank you! Means a lot. And, I tell ya, it better be! c; 
Aha, I'm feeling that! I'm not even living at the place yet and my life is consumed by it.


----------

